# Capri c' est fini



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Ζεύγος Σουηδών "Ποντίων" καθ΄ οδόν προς то Κάπρι
BBC


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

"Capri is an island. They did not even wonder why they didn't cross any bridge or take any boat," said a bemused tourism official in Carpi. 
Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει υπεύθυνο τουρισμού το Κάρπι!

Once they realised their mistake, the couple got back in their car and headed south, the official added.
"Headed south"? I'd say their vacation had _already_ gone as south as it gets. 

A, και για να τα λέμε σωστά τα πράγματα: Δεν ήταν γκάφα τού GPS, αλλά του χρήστη του. Όπως και στους υπολογιστές, συνήθως το πρόβλημα είναι το "two-feet interference": the idiot who sits two feet away from the device.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Σωστό. Το μηχανακι σε καθοδηγει αλλά κι εσύ πρέπεις να κοιτάς γύρω σου! Και βοηθάει να ξέρεις και λίγη γεωγραφία, να έχεις παρει μια ίδεα. 
Αλλά αυτό είναι το πρόβλημε με την τεχνολογία και το πλατύ κοινό που της έχει τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη 

Το άλλο εκνευριστικό είναι που με τα κινητά χάσαμε τη δυνατότητα να συνενοούμαστε- πήγαινε εκεί και θα σε πάρω τηλεφωνο να σου πω σε ποια γωνιά θα είμαι. Γιαίτ ρε φίλε δεν μπορείς να μου το πεις τώρα;;;;

Και φυσικά το κλασσικό ότι άμα παει κάποιος πρώτος, ακόμα κι αν είναι νωρίτερα από το ραντεβου, παίρνει τηλε΄φωνο "έφτασα, εσύ που εισαι;". Που να είμαι αφου το ραντεβου μας έιναι έντεκα και η ωρα έιναι 10:45; στο δρόμο είμαι! 


ΥΓ Δεν έχω τζιπιες, αν και θα επρεπε ίσως να παρω, βρίσκω ότι το ιντερνετ (από πριν), οι χάρτες, λίγη αισθηση του προς τα που πας που όλοι την έχουμε και το σταματάω και ρωτάω μεχρι στιγμής δουλευει όπως δούλευε παντα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Ε, εδώ κολλάει εκείνη η παροιμία για τα μεταξωτά και τους επιδέξιους.
Αμάν πια αυτή η μανία με τα GPS, σε λίγο δεν θα μπορούν να πάνε ούτε στην τουαλέτα του σπιτιού τους χωρίς τέτοιο μαραφέτι!

Το δικό μου GPS είναι ένα πανάρχαιο μοντέλο, διεξοδικά δοκιμασμένο και (συνήθως) αξιόπιστο πάντως, το RotontasPasStinPoli. Αρκεί η υποδομή (αυτοί που θα ρωτήσω) να είναι αξιόπιστη. Γιατί και με αυτό έχω βρεθεί να κάνω ακούσιο Κάμελ Τρόφι χαμένος στα βουνά με μοναδική διέξοδο την επιστροφή, λόγω ελλειπτικών πληροφοριών των ντόπιων, που θεωρούσαν πάρα πολλά αυτονόητα. Ευτυχώς που δεν είχαν φάει τα πουλιά τα ψίχουλα που άφηνα πίσω μου πηγαίνοντας!

Δεν αμφιβάλλω, βέβαια, ότι πολλοί ίσως να το έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη· δεν έχουμε όλοι την ίδια αντίληψη του χώρου και την ίδια ικανότητα προσανατολισμού. Ακόμη και οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι παρουσιάζουν μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στην ικανότητα προσανατολισμού, ανάλογα με το είδος και τα χαρακτηριστικά του χώρου που θα βρεθούν. 
Ενδεικτικά: βρέθηκα κάποτε σε αγώνα περιπέτειας στα Western Isles της Σκωτίας (ως παρατηρητής, βέβαια) μαζί με αθλητές και αθλήτριες που το μόνο που χρειάζονται για να βρουν τον δρόμο τους στο πουθενά είναι ένας χάρτης και μια πυξίδα. Δεν χάθηκαν καθόλου, ούτε καν μέσα στο μαύρο σκοτάδι και την ομίχλη σε ακατοίκητη περιοχή, σε έναν πραγματικό λαβύρινθο από αλλεπάλληλα lochs (λοχίδια, μάλλον, πάμπολλα και μικρά). Στην επιστροφή, όμως, οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι κοίταζαν τον χάρτη του υπογείου σαν χάνοι κι έκαναν κύκλους γύρω από το ίδιο σημείο στο αστικό περιβάλλον του Λονδίνου.
_Ανάβυσσος_ η ψυχή του ανθρώπου...


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 29, 2009)

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι η ιστορία του Turkey-bound Ιάπωνα τουρίστα που βρέθηκε από το Λονδίνο στο Torquay ίσως και να έχει κάποια βάση... 
(Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λέτε να κατέλυσε στο ξενοδοχείο του Basil Fawlty; )


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Αν ρώτησε τον Μανουέλ, πάλι καλά που δεν βρέθηκε στην Παταγονία!


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αν ρώτησε τον Μανουέλ, πάλι καλά που δεν βρέθηκε στην Παταγονία!


Τώρα θα βγει ο agezerlis να μας μαλώσει ;)
http://tinyurl.com/nkdfht


----------

